# What Do You Guys Think of the Lance Stephenson Pick for the Pacers?



## The Lone Granger (Jun 26, 2010)

I do know that when he came in and worked out with the Pacers, he had an excellent workout. I've been hearing things that he'll be playing some point guard, and honestly after watching some youtube videos of him, I think he could do it.










When he's playing the two-guard, he's one of the very rare players that we have, that loves to take shots coming off the dribble and he's not hesitant. I think Brandon Rush could do those things for us, but he gets too nervous. Stephenson is a very underrated pick in my opinion.

So what do you guys think about Lance being with the Pacers? Is he going to make any kind of impact with us?

Thoughts?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He's talented. But second round picks at least most of them dont stick. Its now up to him to fight for the spot. He can make some good money, especially on a team with such a poor wing rotation. Has lottery type talent no doubt about it.


----------



## The Lone Granger (Jun 26, 2010)

The question would be, who are the odd guys out at the wing positions? They have guys like Dahntay Jones, Brandon Rush, Mike Dunleavy, Paul George, Danny Granger, Lance Stephenson. Which guys are gone? I personally think that Rush is going to be shipped for a point guard, and Dunleavy might also be dealt, but who knows.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It's definitely all up to Lance as far as where his NBA career goes. He could flame out like James White did, who had all the skills in the world, or he could become a star player like he was hyped to be out of high school. He reminds me so much of Stephen Jackson that I have to pull for him to make it. Even though he had a down year at Cincy, he was probably a top 15 talent in this draft.

In the end, Mike Dunleavy has to be out of here, and maybe Rush as well. I hate to give up on the guy after two seasons, but he isn't aggressive at all. We desperately need a PG and we have enough swingmen, so besides Granger and George, he has the most value. 

Only issue with dealing Mike and Rush is that we will have next to no shooting from the SG position with Stephenson and Dahntay, except for the times we go small or George slides over.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I was super excited the last time we picked a wing player from Cincinnati in the second round of the draft and what did we end up doing? We cut him. Poor James White


----------



## bigblue2144 (Nov 4, 2009)

I love this pick, the guy is a big-time talent. He does seem like a headcase from his high school and Cincy days, but if he commits to it, he could develop into a big-time pro. It never hurts to add athleticism and aggressiveness to our team; in fact, we don't have enough of that. So great pick, and if he doesn't turn out then it's only a 2nd rounder.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lance Stephenson is looking amazing in his first summer league game, can't believe the Knicks took Andy Rautins over him. :nonono:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You guys got a steal, definitely. He had a couple issues at Cincy that lowered his stock, not to mention the reverse stigma of being a NYC Hoops legend. 

If he has the right people around him and has his head in the game it's a steal, I think he could top out as a third tier player, borderline all-star type. Give or take a Mo Williams level.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Won't be surprised if he's the Pacers' starting PG before the season ends.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

point guard? What>?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

They had him running some point during the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

HB said:


> point guard? What>?


We're trying him at PG during the summer league and we think he can fill the AJ Price/Earl Watson backup PG role this season instead of fitting into our clogged wing rotation. He's a very good passer for a swing and an excellent ball handler even for a PG. If he can work on his range, he'd probably be the perfect PG in our motion offense.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd rather see Stephenson playing with different sized shoes at PG than AJ Price.


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

These are hilarious. 

WWW.FUKLBJ.COM


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

...is that spam? It has nothing to do with the topic.


----------

